# Remnants of Past Lives...



## Orion_PKFD (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi all,

HDR/tonemapping attempt


----------



## TammyBurks (Jun 28, 2017)

Great photo, Orion_PKFD! Where did you take it?
I have a soft spot for half-ruined buildings, modern concrete monsters do not look attractive at all.


----------

